
Folding home servers overwhelmed by Corona interest - tda
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=314382#p314421
======
tda
I started folding last weekend (due to it being advertised on this forum), but
I keep getting: "Failed to get assignment from 'xxx': No WUs available for
this configuration"

Apparently I was not the only one that started donating some compute:

> The whole world is suddenly interested in COVAID-19 and FAH has received
> unanticipated advertising from several popular websites so suddenly we need
> 6x of the infrastructure and of the staff

